# Deutsch Drahthaar?



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Posted this in the hunting section because the DD dog's sole purpose is hunting.

translated Deutsch Drahthaar is German Wirehair but is not the GWP.

"They are required to go through significantly more testing (hunting/health) before they are allowed to breed.
DD and GWP are NOT used interchangeably and if not a serious hunter I highly doubt a DD breeder would sell a pup. They don't sell them as pets."

http://www.vdd-gna.org/ conversation today led to the DD and how they are the only truly versatile hunting dogs. I can see the strict breeding and ownership rules are not to be joked about. 

*changed the link because it pointed to a breeder instead of the breed info site


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I used to own a DD and they are wonderful dogs.
Ali was a great dog in the field and in the home, but outside she was an escape artist. I didn't have the kennels I have now, so with a heavy heart I gave her to a friend that guides upland hunts. My whole family was mad at me but I had to do what was right by her. I never would have forgave myself if she had escaped and gotten hit by a car.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ali


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Thanks, I was taken by the mystery surrounding these dogs. Only been around GSD so far, Pointers are new to me.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She was built like a tank and was a real work horse in the field. A great nose that picked up scent from a good distance and locked up at first scent. She had a natural soft mouth and deliver to hand retrieve. A natural backer in the field. In the house she was content just to lay at your feet and had a sweet temperament. She didn't have the catch your eye style that the vizslas do. More of a medium range hunter than field trialer. She could also scale a 6 foot wood fence if the neighbors cat was on the other side.
The breeding program is excellent. If you can't pass the tests at certain ages then your genes will never be passed on. I could have sold her for a lot but was more intrested in her having a good hunting home.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Yep. A serious cold weather bird dog. ;D I'm sure many are sold as pets. However, being not as good looking as the "Hungarian Pointers"; I'm sure most are shot over.


----------

